# PC makes buzzing sounds, won't start



## jkl987 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello, I am having trouble getting my Dell xps 400 to boot. When I turn it on the computer makes a series of strange buzzing sounds and fails to start. Almost immediately after I hit the power button, the pc buzzes for 4-5 seconds, followed by 3 seconds of silence and then buzzes 4-5 seconds again. Then a 1 second pause followed by two short buzzes. It then stops for about 5 seconds and buzzes twice more at 4-5 seconds each. Then the computer stops the buzzing and sounds just like it did before the problem started but the monitor stays blank. The LED light inside stays green and all the fans are working. I had the power supply tested and it is fine. 

The problem started when the power cord was accidentally pulled out when the computer was running. There had been no previous problems except for a month earlier when the fan stopped working resulting in a thermal shutdown. I let the pc cool down, blew into the fan to clear the dust, and then started it. The fan came on and the pc ran fine.

I have no idea what could be wrong. I don’t see how pulling the power cord would damage the computer, and if something was damaged when the fan temporarily stopped working I don’t know why it would work fine for a month and suddenly die. If anyone has any ideas or suggestions they would be most appreciated.


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

Did you open the case, and determine where the buzzing comes from?

*IF it comes from the PSU*, this MAY be an indication that a PSU Power Driver has failed (the buzz is from the driver transistor). This is one cause that happened to me, and I recognized the buzz from my electronics background.

*IF it comes from the area of your MPU*, it could be a fan or (Almighty forbid) MPU failure.


----------



## thyme (Mar 26, 2009)

*Memory*

I had the exact same problem with a Dell Precision - pc did not start, fans came on, green led, six long buzzes. I took out the memory sticks one by one and apparently one is faulty. Without the faulty stick of memory computer starts up fine again.


----------

